# You Cleaning Routine



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just did a thorough clean out of the budgie and tiel cages, and it made me curious of what everyone else does.

Every 2-3 days i change the paper in the cages, wipe down the grate and any dirty bars/surfaces. Then every 2-4 weeks (depending on how filthy the birds are and how lazy i've been) i'll wipe down the entire cage, inside and out, and change all their toys around. I'm hesitant to spray the cages down because i've had problems with rust, and wouldn't want to make the problem even worse (i.e. have the little bits of rust spread to where the birds can access it), but i've found that just wiping the cages down keeps them nice and clean and the birds happy.

Food and water is done every day, but that should be obvious.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Food and water is done every day, but that should be obvious.


LOL- yes, hopefully.


_________
OK, here's mine.
Everyday I change their tray and lay down new papertowel. I like to do that because I have so many (8 budgies and a tiel), and that way I check to make sure everyone's "business" looks normal. 
Every couple of days I wipe down the cages (vinegar and hot water), clean the grates, wipe down the perches, toys, refill any cuttle bone, lava rock, mineral blocks (they tend to go through them fast)...
Every week everyone comes out to play and I do a deeper cleaning, change or wash the plastic mats under their cage (poop and carpet don't mix well).
Every month or two I do a really DEEP cleaning and everything and everyone comes out.

EDIT: I also vacuum their area DAILY since they LOVE to throw food everywhere...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I change my tray everyday...lol I have messy tiels  I use papertowels as well 
and lets not forget the vacuuming is it just me or does anyone else constantly walk around with there little vacuum attached to them...hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> is it just me or does anyone else constantly walk around with there little vacuum attached to them...hehe


I think i must have particularly kind tiels. They don't drop seed everywhere and i don't have to vacuum more than once a week.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I think i must have particularly kind tiels. They don't drop seed everywhere and i don't have to vacuum more than once a week.


Wow your so lucky must train mine to be like that...hehe Ollie is not so bad I don't find as much under him but Georgie I think she takes pleasure in flinging those pellets across the living room they are everywhere  silly girl


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Georgie I think she takes pleasure in flinging those pellets across the living room they are everywhere  silly girl


It must be a girl thing..mine does the same...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't be a girl thing, Cookie is a girl!  I make it harder for them by measuring their seed. If they wanted to chuck things everywhere they would have to take a beakful, and go to great effort to toss it from the seed bowl.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I clean the tray ever 2-3 day. grate 1 a week and full cage when ever i can. Its hard to because of how big the cages are. I've tooken down the black cage but even though i can't clean the full thing every week it was not dirty at all. The blue one i have right now is **** to clean. I have to take it a part and wash it outside.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Also have to clean the floor near the cage every week. birdie dropping everywere lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I put new newspaper in everyday and wipe down the grate. Once a week I completley clean the grate and tray and once a month I clean the whole cage and everything in it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I usually put the full cage in the shower when i possible can. Once the cages start to get huge its hard.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Can't be a girl thing, Cookie is a girl!  I make it harder for them by measuring their seed. If they wanted to chuck things everywhere they would have to take a beakful, and go to great effort to toss it from the seed bowl.


Cookie is special.lol 
Mine gets a certain amount of seed and pellets everyday but she still tosses some. She doesn't like sunflowers and tends to throw those..also she acctually takes her veggies after she's done with it and goes to the edge of the cage, drops them, watches them fall, tweeps and goes for more.(strange child) I don't really mind that she finds her food fun as long as she's eating it as well.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

everyday: play with, feed/water the tiels 
every week (once, usually sundays): clean out floor pan with new newspaper.
every 2 weeks: Re-arrange cages with new toys, perches e.t.c. (mix it up a bit)
every month (4 weeks): wipe down really hard all the cage surfaces with a hard damp cloth. I also clean all perches, and wash toys. 

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I brush around his cage once a day and clean him out fully once a week.


----------

